# Can you upgrade the chassis - Hymer B534



## SteveMegaw (Dec 5, 2013)

We are now the proud owners of our first motorhome, a 2000 Hymer B534. When researching motorhomes we received the following advice from a sales person, can anyone confirm that upgrading the chassis weight and thereby the Payload, is as easy as was made out. Advice below:

"If you wanted to upgrade the chassis this would cost £350 and is basically a paper excersice and can be done at point of sale of 6 weeks/ months /yrs down the line. It involves getting an upgrade chassis plate from the manufactures and notifying dvla, this would be upgraded to 3850 tonne and increase the payload by a further 300kg"


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

SteveMegaw said:


> We are now the proud owners of our first motorhome, a 2000 Hymer B534. When researching motorhomes we received the following advice from a sales person, can anyone confirm that upgrading the chassis weight and thereby the Payload, is as easy as was made out. Advice below:
> 
> "If you wanted to upgrade the chassis this would cost £350 and is basically a paper excersice and can be done at point of sale of 6 weeks/ months /yrs down the line. It involves getting an upgrade chassis plate from the manufactures and notifying dvla, this would be upgraded to 3850 tonne and increase the payload by a further 300kg"


Hi, and Welcome! 
Yes it could be just a paper excessive, it was for me, and the cost was much lower. It depends on tyres, brakes and a few other things.
I used SV Tech as per the link

http://www.svtech.co.uk/
There are many threads on here about uprating, maybe you could do a search, in the Hymer Forums

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-51.html


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

You must remember that this may require you to take another driving test depending when you passed yours.

On the plus side it should reduce the cost of your road tax.

James


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Do you pay road fun license in Jersey? is it under DVLA umbrella :roll:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.gov.je/Travel/Motoring/BuyingSellingVehicle/Pages/ChangeDetails.aspx
I would speak to the relevant dept on Jersey


----------



## SteveMegaw (Dec 5, 2013)

Things are a bit different here in Jersey ref DVLA, thanks for the info I will do some research with local gov (Thanks for the link Techno 100).


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Is that really a 14 yr old van 8O


----------



## SteveMegaw (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes, very well cared for by its two previous owners, I hope we can do it justice.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Outstanding :!: 8)


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

As Graham said SVtech
I have used them too. For best results phone them (Steve Heap) email tends to be sluggish. He will at least give you good advice.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi, we upgraded our weight to 3850 last year, went direct to Hymer and cost €250 , as stated paper work required. Email [email protected]
With your chassis number and model.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There are winners and losers in upgrading your weight.
Payload being the first plus followed by a tax incentive.
On the negative side is the medical required for drivers over the age of 70 to drive it.
Speed limits for driving in both the UK and the rest of Europe are reduced.
The need , in some European countries, to hire a device to measure the use of your van on toll roads.
Restrictions in many countries for vans over 3.5 tonnes to enter towns or cross bridges and even enter some car parks.
Many French roads now limit vehicles over 3.5 tonnes to No Overtaking and 80km on some major highways.

On the optimistic side your van like mine, is normally a 3.5 tonne (ton?) van and unless you are stopped and the vin plate checked, nobody will know.
Alan


----------

